# KScript Editor on OSX



## Luca Capozzi (Oct 1, 2013)

Hi guys,

there's a way to get Nils KSP Editor to properly work on OSX? It is very slow responsive, sometimes freezes and saved files shows a carriage return incompatible with Kontakt.

L.


----------



## kb123 (Oct 1, 2013)

it doesn't seem to handle anything but the smallest of scripts on OSX. I would use a PC or another editor. Someone did a good job on an editor for use on osx, it was posted on this forum a while ago


----------



## Mike Greene (Oct 1, 2013)

That was Thanos (who goes by Sonaht on this forum) who put together a Mac editor. See this thread:
http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=23633

It looks like the link to the needed files may be dead, though. That's too bad, because Nils Editor does indeed have it's quirks on a Mac. (My biggest problem is when I scroll too quickly. Second biggest problem is cutting and pasting sections that are too big.)


----------



## kotori (Oct 2, 2013)

Hi!

I have written a plugin for Sublime Text 3 (blazingly fast editor for OSX, Windows and Linux) with the following features:

 KSP syntax highlighting
 automatic (re-)indentation
 code completion and navigation among functions/families using fuzzy pattern matching
 code snippets
 copy code as BBCode (for posting on forums)
 script compiler with all the options from KScript Editor (except support for the old compiler version)
Since the plugin integrates with Sublime Text it can automatically highlight lines with errors upon compilation and changes to imported modules will automatically be used even if the files haven't been saved yet. Furthermore, the plugin automatically normalizes incorrect line-endings generated by KScript Editor on some platforms.

If you're interested in trying it out just drop me a PM with your mail address and I can send a copy.

Cheers,
Nils

_Edited to add: _ another option is of course to use the http://nilsliberg.se/ksp/online_editor/ (online version of KScript Editor)  8) (it doesn't have any compilation support though)


----------



## derstefmitf (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi Nils,

how can I compile my script with Sublime Text 3? Do I need to create a new Build System? 

Thanks


----------



## mk282 (Jan 9, 2014)

No, you don't. Make sure that the script has .ksp extension, and you will see SublimeKSP related options in the Tools menu.

F5 should compile the script, just like in KSE.


----------



## derstefmitf (Jan 9, 2014)

Thanks. It's working now. Like a dream...a really good dream :wink:


----------



## nosfoe (Jan 21, 2014)

+1 for sublime text!!
i've only being using version 2 unfortunately, but even that is a bliss, thanks to nils plugin. Thanks again nils!


----------

